# Well it’s been rough this year



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I normally/ always steer clear of the crowd by at least 50 yards. And don’t want to be “that guy” but this season has been rough for me. I’m going to try a private lake in the morning and if it doesn’t produce try osp later. I normally wouldn’t care either way to catch 1000 or 1 fish but I’m talking the kids out and would just like them to enjoy the catch for once. My daughter is just happy to be out with me, but every time with my son I’ve been jinxed this year. I don’t want to steal any secret spots or anything. But if you see us out tomorrow please stop on by or pm me. I’m the last to ask for help and really don’t want to bother or intrude on someone. A dink is a catch to my kids at this point, they just can’t sit there for a whole dAy like I can without internet lol


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

That’s awesome that you include your kids in what you enjoy. I do the same with mine...my oldest caught a nice bass today and my youngest caught many perch last weekend on lake chatauqua! It’s worth the drive and hotel to get your kids on fish. Do a weekend trip to Chautauqua at the bell tower and your kids will be hooked for life.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

You're absolutely right about that labatticeE50, went to Lake Chautauqua once when I was a kid as a family trip! It's a beautiful Lake and I will never forget the experience even though it was only one time! I would encourage anyone that gets the chance to go to Chautauqua .


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Good luck R Johnson. May the "Hot Bite" be with you.....


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Pm sent. Best of luck to you today!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Good luck this weekend, hope the kids catch all they can handle! It’s awesome how bad your daughter wants to be out there with you every time.
That info in Bobber’s pm is golden, lips on hooks buddy!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

^^^ What he said.



bobberbucket said:


> Pm sent. Best of luck to you today!


Bobber knows what he's talking about!


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I can totally relate man. Love taking my two boys out and this year has been rough trying to get them on fish. Best of luck to yall hope your kids catch enough to wear their arm out..


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys! My water heater decided to die on me yesterday morning and I ended up having to replace it. Yay me:/ but today is a new day and will be heading out shortly


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Best of luck I'm waiting for the freezing rain to calm down and I'll be out with 3 kid's


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Well we made it to about 12:30, headed in before it really started to rain out there. Everyone had a good time and caught a few fish between all of us. The the bite was slow but steady enough to keep them interested. The kids thought the fog was really cool out there and definitely want to come out again. Again thanks for the pm and tips!


----------

